# Where did my for sale thread go??



## Supragold (Jan 12, 2011)

As title! Why did my for sale thread get removed?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

It was removed as it was not priced as per forum selling rules

Mark


----------



## Supragold (Jan 12, 2011)

conlechi said:


> It was removed as it was not priced as per forum selling rules
> 
> Mark


PM'd


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Supragold said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > It was removed as it was not priced as per forum selling rules
> ...


replied

Mark


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

did he flog it or what


----------



## Supragold (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah but didn't see the need to say so here


----------

